# basketball training???



## smith360 (Aug 21, 2017)

Anyone got any ideas for basketball training? Not some much weight/strength training but more cardio/quickness training. I got a call the other day to play in a competetive league here, which actually gets coverage from the news and stuff, and they want me to come and play their off guard, but I haven't stepped onto a court in 6 months. I know exactly what I'm going to do for all of my shooting/dribbling drills, but for cardio and stuff, I was thinking Suicides, Jump Roping...anything else?


----------



## jonestony (Aug 22, 2017)

as for explosiveness, there are those strength shoes. suicides will work great. give yourself a time you have to beat and keep shortening it up every other day or so.


----------

